# W2K3 Backup Errors...where?



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Our W2K3 server is setup to do a backup at 6:00pm (Full System).

When I check the Backup Details the next day, I'm seeing "Failed" with a red circle/white X indicating that there were errors.

This is happening on a regular basis.

But when I click on "View Log" for details, although at the bottom it says "NTBackup finished the backup with errors.", I cannot see where the error occurred. The verifies all come back with zero differences for the 5 sets backed up.

Below is the log. Where is the error?

5/22/2013 6:00 PM
-------------------------------
Date: 5/22/2013
Time: 6:00 PM
User: SYSTEM
-------------------------------

Backup Runner started.
Launching NTBackup: ntbackup.exe backup "@C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows Small Business Server\Backup\Small Business Backup Script.bks" /d "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM" /v:yes /r:no /rs:no /hcff /m normal /j "Small Business Server Backup Job" /l:s /f "\\Nas4free\Backups\Backup Files\Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf" /UM
NTBACKUP LOG FILE: C:\Documents and Settings\SBS Backup User\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows NT\NTBackup\data\backup09.log
=====================<BEGIN NTBACKUP LOG FILE>=====================
Backup Status
Operation: Backup
Active backup destination: File
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Volume shadow copy creation: Attempt 1.
Backup (via shadow copy) of "C: "
Backup set #1 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Backup Type: Normal

Backup started on 5/22/2013 at 6:06 PM.
Backup completed on 5/22/2013 at 11:13 PM.
Directories: 15023
Files: 136060
Bytes: 63,396,079,419
Time: 5 hours, 6 minutes, and 16 seconds
Backup (via shadow copy) of "U: user_data"
Backup set #2 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Backup Type: Normal

Backup started on 5/22/2013 at 11:13 PM.
Backup completed on 5/22/2013 at 11:20 PM.
Directories: 66
Files: 1721
Bytes: 2,202,838,862
Time: 7 minutes and 6 seconds
Backup (via shadow copy) of "W: Data"
Backup set #3 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Backup Type: Normal

Backup started on 5/22/2013 at 11:20 PM.
Backup completed on 5/23/2013 at 2:16 AM.
Directories: 2074
Files: 23163
Bytes: 56,123,389,902
Time: 2 hours, 56 minutes, and 5 seconds
Backup of "SVR1\Microsoft Information Store\First Storage Group"
Backup set #4 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Backup Type: Normal

Backup started on 5/23/2013 at 2:16 AM.
Backup completed on 5/23/2013 at 2:34 AM.
Directories: 4
Files: 5
Bytes: 5,542,093,614
Time: 17 minutes and 24 seconds
Backup (via shadow copy) of "System State"
Backup set #5 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf created 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"

Backup Type: Copy

Backup started on 5/23/2013 at 2:34 AM.
Backup completed on 5/23/2013 at 2:36 AM.
Directories: 252
Files: 3173
Bytes: 673,865,303
Time: 2 minutes and 30 seconds

----------------------

Verify Status
Operation: Verify After Backup
Active backup destination: File
Active backup destination: \\Nas4free\Backups\Backup Files\Small Business Server Backup (01).bkf

Verify of "C:"
Backup set #1 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Verify started on 5/23/2013 at 2:36 AM.
Verify completed on 5/23/2013 at 4:32 AM.
Directories: 15023
Files: 136060
Different: 0
Bytes: 63,396,079,419
Time: 1 hour, 55 minutes, and 47 seconds

Verify of "U:"
Backup set #2 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Verify started on 5/23/2013 at 4:32 AM.
Verify completed on 5/23/2013 at 4:36 AM.
Directories: 66
Files: 1721
Different: 0
Bytes: 2,202,838,862
Time: 3 minutes and 55 seconds

Verify of "W:"
Backup set #3 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Verify started on 5/23/2013 at 4:36 AM.
Verify completed on 5/23/2013 at 6:16 AM.
Directories: 2074
Files: 23163
Different: 0
Bytes: 56,123,389,902
Time: 1 hour, 40 minutes, and 30 seconds

Verify of "SVR1\Microsoft Information Store\First Storage Group"
Backup set #4 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Verify started on 5/23/2013 at 6:16 AM.
Verify completed on 5/23/2013 at 6:26 AM.
Directories: 4
Files: 0
Different: 0
Bytes: 5,542,093,614
Time: 9 minutes and 55 seconds

Verify of "System State"
Backup set #5 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 5/22/2013 at 6:00 PM"
Verify started on 5/23/2013 at 6:26 AM.
Verify completed on 5/23/2013 at 6:27 AM.
Directories: 252
Files: 3173
Different: 0
Bytes: 673,865,303
Time: 1 minute and 14 seconds

----------------------

=======================<END NTBACKUP LOG FILE>=====================
NTBackup finished the backup with errors.

Backup ended at Thursday, May 23, 2013 6:27 AM
Backup Runner finished.

Baffled.

TIA


----------

